# BVI Onboard Wifi



## SteveInMD (May 11, 2007)

One person in our group requires solid wifi access during our BVI charter. I'd prefer to be disconnected for the week, but I suppose if you can't go on the trip without wifi, having it is better than staying home!

Has anyone used ICE BVI for onboard wifi? BVI ICE Are there other companies to look at? We're chartering with Dream Yacht Charters.


----------



## FlyingJunior (May 31, 2012)

That's BVI blaspemy.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

There are several providers out there, in a recent thread on the subject on another forum, the consensus was that there was no "best" solution. All the anchorages that have mooring balls will have either free WiFi available or a pay-per-hour (or week) type system. If you need access while underway then it is a bit tougher.

See Internet access


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Steve did you check with your charter company? They may have WIFI available on the boat or should be able to lead you to a solution. Which company are you using?


----------

